# Season 2014-2015



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

The new programmes are appearing. Where to go ?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Dongiovanni said:


> The new programmes are appearing. Where to go ?


Some tempting stuff coming up in Paris :devil:


----------



## SilenceIsGolden (May 5, 2013)

My local opera house will be performing the original 5 act version of _Don Carlos_ next season, so that will be kind of a special treat for me. Only 11 months and counting...


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

SilenceIsGolden said:


> My local opera house will be performing the original 5 act version of _Don Carlos_ next season, so that will be kind of a special treat for me. Only 11 months and counting...


I keep hoping my state opera company, Virginia Opera, will do the same thing, but I'm thinking they probably consider it too long or too expensive, with those elaborate costumes. (And I'd have no interest in seeing a modernized_ Don Carlo_!) They are doing _Salome_ and _La Traviata_ next season, which I'll definitely get tickets for. I've never seen _Salome_ "live" before.


----------



## SilenceIsGolden (May 5, 2013)

Bellinilover said:


> They are doing _Salome_ and _La Traviata_ next season, which I'll definitely get tickets for. I've never seen _Salome_ "live" before.


Me either! It's always a bit of a rarity when smaller opera companies put on anything in the German repertoire because of the enormous orchestral forces required, so I'm a bit envious of you as well.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

ROH is doing Idomeneo with an excellent cast and Minkowski. Roll on November! I'll also have to go see this year's much criticised DG production again next year because Roschmann's Donna Elvira rocks. There's also Ballo amd Il Turco in Italia. And they are putting up L'Orfeo - at The Roundhouse, for some reason...


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

deggial said:


> I'll also have to go see this year's much criticised DG production again next year because Roschmann's Donna Elvira rocks.


Yes, I may go to. I was keeping my fingers crossed Gardiner would rerturn to the ROH, but alas. If only he would conduct the 2015 Don Giovanni.... But there is Julia Lezhneva. She is carefully taking on new parts, she is a very promising new star.

Minkowski and Idomeneo sound also good.


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

The Royal Opera House looks pretty good, with some unexpected choices! Idomeneo and L'Orfeo aren't operas I would have expected, but good for them! They're doing a new Boheme with Netrebko and Calleja, which should be fun. The repertoire seems to be heavy on Verdi (Rigoletto, Foscari, Ballo, Traviata, Falstaff), which makes up for their abysmal lack this season (2 operas in his bicentenary year!), and Rossini (Barbiere, Scala di Seta, Turco, Guillaume Tell). Tristan and Isolde is no. 1 on my list for this season.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

SilenceIsGolden said:


> My local opera house will be performing the original 5 act version of _Don Carlos_ next season, so that will be kind of a special treat for me. Only 11 months and counting...


mine will also have Done Carlos, can't wait to see.

Requiem
Faust (Gounod)
Der Freischütz
Cavalleria rusticana - Pagliacci
Manon (Massenet)
Luisa Miller
Das Rheingold
Swan Lake (ok, it's the ballett)


----------



## atmplayspiano (Apr 12, 2014)

My local opera house did Die Fliegende Hollander last month, and is doing Nabucco, Turandot, and Lucia di Lammermoor this year.


----------

